# Variety of SV Samples!!



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

*Updated!
Four Mystery and Three Concorso left!*
*

I will offer FREE postage if you place an order over £48!

I will also do 1 Mystery and 1 Concorso for £88, free shipping!*

Hi all :wave:
I would like to sell 4 Mystery and 3 Concorso. 
I have posted plenty of pics:thumb:
These are a few of a big batch I got, but now have bills I need to pay. Prices are slightly lower than retail, and it's a chance for people to try some good wax without breaking the bank.
*For pricing*-I used the UK Swissvax website, as their prices were a little cheaper than the US site. 


I have ordered double walled plastic jars for these samples (some black, some white)
I will be using a Dodo panel pot to pack the wax into as a rough measure. I will also top off each sample with a couple extra scoops, so don't worry!:thumb:

First up----Mystery


H







Mystery retails for £475 for 200 ml. *Selling*. £71 for a 30 ml sample

*Next up---Concorso




Concorso retails for £195 for 200 ml. Selling £31 for a 30ml sample

NEW PRICES! 
Mystery ---£66
Concorso--£27 

Shipping

Free postage to USA
UK-£3, I'll cover the rest
ROW-£6, I'll cover the rest
(Includes multiple items)
:thumb: 
( if for some reason shipping fees to your location are astronomical, I will PM you and maybe we can work something out)
Free shipping on orders over £48!

The List
please copy and paste this List of waxes to put your name down
It's first come, first served---- I will check the list and send PMs to those listed

Updated!

I will also do 1 Mystery and 1 Concorso for £88, free shipping!

Mystery 30 ml for £66 and free postage
1. Waxajag---paid---shipped
2.
3.
4.
5.

Concorso. 30 ml for £27. plus postage
1. Son1c----paid---shipped
2.
3.
4.

I will also offer FREE postage if you place an order over £48!
Thanks

Thanks for looking! :wave:*


----------



## daddycool (Sep 4, 2006)

This is a great way for some of us to purchase these quality waxes at affordable prices.

The List
please copy and paste this List of waxes to put your name down
It's first come, first served---- I will check the list and send PMs to those listed

Mystery
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

Concorso
1.
2.
3.
4.

Scuderia
1. Daddycool.
2.
3.
4.
5.

Rolls Royce
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

PM sent :thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

This is a great way for some of us to purchase these quality waxes at affordable prices.

The List
please copy and paste this List of waxes to put your name down
It's first come, first served---- I will check the list and send PMs to those listed

Mystery
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

Concorso
1.
2.
3.
4.

Scuderia
1. Daddycool.
2.
3.
4.
5.

Rolls Royce
1. Kash-Jnr
2. Kash-Jnr
3. Kash-Jnr
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

PM sent. :thumb:


----------



## waxajag (Dec 2, 2011)

This is a great way for some of us to purchase these quality waxes at affordable prices.

The List
please copy and paste this List of waxes to put your name down
It's first come, first served---- I will check the list and send PMs to those listed

Mystery
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

Concorso
1.
2.
3.
4.

Scuderia
1. Daddycool.
2.
3.
4.
5.

Rolls Royce
1. Kash-Jnr
2. Kash-Jnr
3. Kash-Jnr
4. Waxajag
5.
6.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Pm'd :thumb:

Just a reminder- first shipments will go out this week, *after* receiving payment.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Kash, you are all set, being sent out tomorrow! :thumb:


Mystery
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

Concorso
1.
2.
3.
4.

Scuderia
1. Daddycool.
2.
3.
4.
5.

Rolls Royce
1. Kash-Jnr---paid
2. Kash-Jnr---paid
3. Kash-Jnr---paid
4. Waxajag
5.
6.

I will also offer FREE postage if you place an order over £60!
Thanks


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

*Mystery*. 30 ml for £71 and free postage
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Concorso*. 30 ml for £31 plus postage
1.
2.
3.
4.

*Scuderia*. 30 ml for £17 plus postage
1. Daddycool.
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Rolls Royce*. 30 ml for £17 plus postage
1. Kash-Jnr---paid-- shipped
2. Kash-Jnr---paid---shipped
3. Kash-Jnr---paid---shipped
4. Waxajag
5.
6.

I will also offer FREE postage if you place an order over £60!
Thanks


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks Daddycool, should get shipped later today!


Mystery. 30 ml for £71 and free postage
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

Concorso. 30 ml for £31 plus postage
1.
2.
3.
4.

Scuderia. 30 ml for £17 plus postage
1. Daddycool.---paid---
2.
3.
4.
5.

Rolls Royce. 30 ml for £17 plus postage
1. Kash-Jnr---paid-- shipped
2. Kash-Jnr---paid---shipped
3. Kash-Jnr---paid---shipped
4. Waxajag
5.
6.

I will also offer FREE postage if you place an order over £60!
Thanks


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

*Mystery* 30 ml for £71 and free postage
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Concorso*. 30 ml for £31 plus postage
1.
2.
3.
4.

*Scuderia*. 30 ml for £17 plus postage
1. Daddycool.---paid---shipped
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Rolls Royce*. 30 ml for £17 plus postage
1. Kash-Jnr---paid-- shipped
2. Kash-Jnr---paid---shipped
3. Kash-Jnr---paid---shipped
4. Waxajag
5.
6.

I will also offer FREE postage if you place an order over £60!
Thanks


----------



## waxajag (Dec 2, 2011)

*Mystery* 30 ml for £71 and free postage
1. Waxajag
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Concorso*. 30 ml for £31 plus postage
1.
2.
3.
4.

*Scuderia*. 30 ml for £17 plus postage
1. Daddycool.---paid---shipped
2. Waxajag
3.
4.
5.

*Rolls Royce*. 30 ml for £17 plus postage
1. Kash-Jnr---paid-- shipped
2. Kash-Jnr---paid---shipped
3. Kash-Jnr---paid---shipped
4. Waxajag
5.
6.

I will also offer FREE postage if you place an order over £60!
Thanks


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

*Mystery* 30 ml for £71 and free postage
1. Waxajag----paid---shipped
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Concorso*. 30 ml for £31 plus postage
1. Son1c----paid---shipped
2.
3.
4.

*Scuderia*. 30 ml for £17 plus postage
1. Daddycool.---paid---shipped
2. Waxajag------paid---shipped
3. Son1c---paid---shipped
4.
5.

*Rolls Royce*. 30 ml for £17 plus postage
1. Kash-Jnr---paid-- shipped
2. Kash-Jnr---paid---shipped
3. Kash-Jnr---paid---shipped
4. Waxajag---paid---shipped
5. Son1c---paid---shipped
6.

I will also offer FREE postage if you place an order over £48!
Thanks


----------



## sneaky! (Jan 19, 2007)

Goody, apologies for asking but how much would the Rolls Royce be in USD?


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

No problem, it's $27. :thumb:
Just did GBP cause that's the common rate on here


----------



## ESS (Apr 27, 2013)

Goodylax can i have a 30ml SV RR plz
Cheers Ian


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

PM'd 
Cheers back :thumb:


----------



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you sir! Pleasure to do business with


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Update!

One Rolls Royce still available
Two Scuderia still available

A bunch of Mystery and Concorso available!

I think I'm going to lower the free shipping price to £48 :thumb:
Free shipping to the USA!
Thanks guys!


----------



## daddycool (Sep 4, 2006)

Just a quick message, received my pot of Scuderia today. Thanks very much looking forward to getting the weather to try it out. Top man


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Cool
Thanks for letting me know it arrived safely :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

*Mystery* 30 ml for £71 and free postage
1. Waxajag----paid---shipped
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Concorso*. 30 ml for £31 plus postage
1. Son1c----paid---shipped
2.
3.
4.

*Scuderia*. 30 ml for £17 plus postage
1. Daddycool.---paid---shipped
2. Waxajag------paid---shipped
3. Son1c---paid---shipped
4.
5.

*Rolls Royce*. 30 ml for £17 plus postage
1. Kash-Jnr---paid-- shipped
2. Kash-Jnr---paid---shipped
3. Kash-Jnr---paid---shipped
4. Waxajag---paid---shipped
5. Son1c---paid---shipped
6.

Free postage to USA
UK-£5
ROW-£7
(Includes multiple items)

I will also offer FREE postage if you place an order over £48!
Thanks


----------



## waxajag (Dec 2, 2011)

Received mine yesterday, well-packed and intact. Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Updated!
If someone takes the last two Scuderia, I will throw in the SV pot!
I will also do 1 Mystery and 1 Concorso for £88, free shipping!

*Mystery* 30 ml for £71 and free postage
1. Waxajag---paid---shipped
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Concorso*. 30 ml for £31 plus postage
1. Son1c----paid---shipped
2.
3.
4.

*Scuderia*. 30 ml for £17 plus postage
1. Daddycool.---paid---shipped
2. Waxajag------paid---shipped
3. Son1c----paid----shipped
4. 
5.

*Rolls Royce. *30 ml for £17 plus postage
1. Kash-Jnr---paid-- shipped
2. Kash-Jnr---paid---shipped
3. Kash-Jnr---paid---shipped
4. Waxajag---paid---shipped
5. Son1c------paid---shipped
6.

*Free postage to USA
UK-FREE!
ROW-£6*
(_Includes multiple items_)

*I will also offer FREE postage if you place an order over £48!*
Thanks


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Updated
Free shipping to UK!
Lowered ROW!

Open to offers!


----------



## GazzaC (Mar 21, 2008)

how long does shipping to uk take?


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

About a week is what they usually tell me at the post office


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Probably more like 10-12 "mail"days
I guess it depends on where you are...


----------



## GazzaC (Mar 21, 2008)

okay thanks bud


----------



## GazzaC (Mar 21, 2008)

would you do 1x scuderia and include the swissvax pot for £23?


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

GazzaC said:


> would you do 1x scuderia and include the swissvax pot for £23?


Where are you located Gazza?


----------



## GazzaC (Mar 21, 2008)

London, UK.

thanks
Gary


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok cool
I could do that for £23
Just PM me your info Gary, and I will try to get it out ASAP after payment


----------



## GazzaC (Mar 21, 2008)

all paid!


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

GazzaC said:


> all paid!


Received :thumb:
Will send out ASAP!
Pleasure doing business with you Gary


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Updated!
*One Rolls Royce and one Scuderia left!!
I will also do 1 Mystery and 1 Concorso for £88, free shipping!*

*Mystery* 30 ml for £71 and free postage
1. Waxajag---paid---shipped
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Concorso*. 30 ml for £31 plus postage
1. Son1c----paid---shipped
2.
3.
4.

*Scuderia*. 30 ml for £17 plus postage
1. Daddycool.---paid---shipped
2. Waxajag------paid---shipped
3. Son1c----paid----shipped
4. GazzaC---paid---shipped
5.

*Rolls Royce.* 30 ml for £17 plus postage
1. Kash-Jnr---paid-- shipped
2. Kash-Jnr---paid---shipped
3. Kash-Jnr---paid---shipped
4. Waxajag---paid---shipped
5. Son1c------paid---shipped
6.

*Free postage to USA
UK-FREE!
ROW-£6
(Includes multiple items)

I will also offer FREE postage if you place an order over £48!
Thanks*


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Go on ill take a scuderia


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Scuderia. 30 ml for £17 plus postage
1. Daddycool.---paid---shipped
2. Waxajag------paid---shipped
3. Son1c----paid----shipped
4. GazzaC---paid---shipped
5. Jonnybbad


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

PM sent :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Updated!
*One Rolls Royce left!!
I will also do 1 Mystery and 1 Concorso for £88, free shipping!*

*Mystery* 30 ml for £71 and free postage
1. Waxajag---paid---shipped
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Concorso*. 30 ml for £31 plus postage
1. Son1c----paid---shipped
2.
3.
4.

*Scuderia*. 30 ml for £17 plus postage
1. Daddycool.---paid---shipped
2. Waxajag------paid---shipped
3. Son1c----paid----shipped
4. GazzaC---paid---shipped
5. Johnnybbad----paid---shipped

*Rolls Royce.* 30 ml for £17 plus postage
1. Kash-Jnr---paid-- shipped
2. Kash-Jnr---paid---shipped
3. Kash-Jnr---paid---shipped
4. Waxajag---paid---shipped
5. Son1c------paid---shipped
6.

*Free postage to USA
UK-£3, I'll cover the rest
ROW-£6, I'll cover the rest
(Includes multiple items)

I will also offer FREE postage if you place an order over £48!
Thanks*


----------



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

my transaction with goodylax was flawless, deal with confidence.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Received mine today very quick delivery Thanx


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Would love to try a few of these!


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

I have one sample of Rolls Royce left, a few Concorso, and a few Mystery! :thumb:
What are you interested in?


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

X-mas Sale!
From now till Christmas I will do £27 for a Concorso and £61 for a Mystery!


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

What's the differences between Rolls Royce and Concorso?

Thanks
Luke


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Sorry for the delay
I have been told Rolls Royce only comes in kits now and now goes by Glacier
http://www.swissvax.co.uk/view_products/wax_products/2

Concorso, I've been told, is the same as Best of Show. For legal reasons and exceptions in certain countries, etc. it's a long story.......
I would say it is very comparable to Zymol Concours
http://www.swissvax.us/usa/waxes.html

Check em out :thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Friday bump :thumb:


----------



## mbgti01 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi, just asking but if concorso is the same as best of show why the price difference ? 

Anyways will you pm me you best price for concorso please


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Not sure about the price difference. One is a USD site and the other is GBP, that what you mean? 
I think they are slightly different colors, but not sure, as I've never held any BOS


----------



## mbgti01 (Feb 19, 2013)

Think I got your pm but can't read it because I don't have a high enough post count.


----------



## mbgti01 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll try sort it now sorry


----------



## mbgti01 (Feb 19, 2013)

Pm'd


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

*Update*

Just to tidy things up a bit. _Thanks to all those who have bought so far :thumb:
_
*Updated!*--------------------Lowered Prices on Mystery and Concorso :thumb:

*One Rolls Royce left!!

I will also do 1 Mystery and 1 Concorso for £88, free shipping!*

*Mystery* 30 ml for £66 and free postage
1. Waxajag---paid---shipped
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Concorso*. 30 ml for £27 plus postage
1. Son1c----paid---shipped
2.
3.
4.

*Scuderia*. 30 ml for £17 plus postage
ALL SOLD OUT 

*Rolls Royce.* 30 ml for £17 plus postage
1. Kash-Jnr---paid-- shipped
2. Kash-Jnr---paid---shipped
3. Kash-Jnr---paid---shipped
4. Waxajag---paid---shipped
5. Son1c------paid---shipped
6.

*Free postage to USA
UK-£3, I'll cover the rest
ROW-£6, I'll cover the rest
(Includes multiple items)

I will also offer FREE postage if you place an order over £48!
Thanks*


----------



## mbgti01 (Feb 19, 2013)

Payment sent for my RR sample  thanks again


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Just to tidy things up a bit. _Thanks to all those who have bought so far :thumb:
_
*Updated!*--------------------Lowered Prices on Mystery and Concorso :thumb:

*

I will also do 1 Mystery and 1 Concorso for £88, free shipping!*

*Mystery* 30 ml for £66 and free postage
1. Waxajag---paid---shipped
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Concorso*. 30 ml for £27 plus postage
1. Son1c----paid---shipped
2.
3.
4.

*Scuderia*. 30 ml for £17 plus postage
ALL SOLD OUT 

*Rolls Royce.* 30 ml for £17 plus postage
1. Kash-Jnr---paid-- shipped
2. Kash-Jnr---paid---shipped
3. Kash-Jnr---paid---shipped
4. Waxajag---paid---shipped
5. Son1c------paid---shipped
6.Mbgti01-----paid---shipped


*Free postage to USA
UK-£3, I'll cover the rest
ROW-£6, I'll cover the rest
(Includes multiple items)

I will also offer FREE postage if you place an order over £48!
Thanks*


----------



## mbgti01 (Feb 19, 2013)

Got my samples, thanks a lot


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Just to tidy things up a bit. _Thanks to all those who have bought so far :thumb:
_
*Updated!*--------------------Lowered Prices on Mystery and Concorso :thumb:

*

I will also do 1 Mystery and 1 Concorso for £88, free shipping!*

*Mystery* 30 ml for £66 and free postage
1. Waxajag---paid---shipped
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Concorso*. 30 ml for £27 plus postage
1. Son1c----paid---shipped
2.
3.
4.

*Scuderia*. 30 ml for £17 plus postage
ALL SOLD OUT 

*Rolls Royce.* 30 ml for £17 plus postage
ALL SOLD OUT


*Free postage to USA
UK-£3, I'll cover the rest
ROW-£5, I'll cover the rest
(Includes multiple items)

I will also offer FREE postage if you place an order over £48!
Thanks*


----------



## damianallen (May 24, 2012)

Il take a rolls Royce sample if there's any left? On me PayPal address if so


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

damianallen said:


> Il take a rolls Royce sample if there's any left? On me PayPal address if so


Sorry, only the "good stuff" left . Excellent show waxes

Concorso -£27
Or 
Mystery £66


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Back from the dead
"Zombie" bump


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Only on 4th of the month and I've blown a chunk of cash and committed to buy an OEM boot liner and roof bars 

If the Mystery is still around next month I may just be back for a pot


----------



## D11PS (Apr 23, 2014)

Do you have any concorso left?


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

D11PS said:


> Do you have any concorso left?


Yes sir, 3 Concorso and 4 Mystery are still available :thumb:


----------



## D11PS (Apr 23, 2014)

Could I get a concorso please


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Sure, but you are going to need 10 posts before you can use private messaging. You will need to PM me your shipment info and I will give you my Paypal address so you can send payment


----------



## D11PS (Apr 23, 2014)

Ahh the joys of being a newbie


----------



## D11PS (Apr 23, 2014)

No worries I will try and build up the posts


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

*Mystery* 30 ml for £66 and free postage
1. Waxajag---paid---shipped
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Concorso*. 30 ml for £27 plus postage
1. Son1c----paid---shipped
2. D11PS----Paid-----shipped
3.
4.


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

A concorso please


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

PM on the way :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

*Mystery* 30 ml for £66 and free postage
1. Waxajag---paid---shipped
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Concorso*. 30 ml for £27 plus postage
1. Son1c----paid---shipped
2. D11PS----Paid-----shipped
3. Ceratec----Paid-------Shipped
4.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Updated! 
Only one Concorso left!!
Four Mystery samples available :thumb:


----------



## D11PS (Apr 23, 2014)

I want moreeeeee.. This is really good stuff.. First of all I've got to say thank you. I received the sample quickly and I can't complain with the product.. Il post some pics once applied.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks, some pics would be great. Stuff smells awesome too:thumb:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Would you throw in the original pot if I took the last Concorso? Happy to throw a bit more cash your way for it if you are.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Unfortunately I was not looking to give up the pot, bag and cert, especially since there is about 50 ml left in it. I might be tempted to let it all go at the right price though....


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

Goodylax said:


> *Mystery* 30 ml for £66 and free postage
> 1. Waxajag---paid---shipped
> 2.Tembaco
> 3.
> ...


Please sens me PM for more info.


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

If you think of a price for the last 50ml left of Mistery, and the pot, please let me know, thanks !


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Tembaco said:


> Please sens me PM for more info.


I'd be happy to PM you my Paypal info and you can give me your shipping info, but you may need more posts to use the PM system...



Baracuda said:


> If you think of a price for the last 50ml left of Mistery, and the pot, please let me know, thanks !


There are (3) 30 ml samples of Mystery left ( if Tembaco takes one), and there is a bit left in the pot.....


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Goodylax said:


> Unfortunately I was not looking to give up the pot, bag and cert, especially since there is about 50 ml left in it. I might be tempted to let it all go at the right price though....


Hello 

I was referring to the quoted post, i understood that you have ~50ml left in the pot and that you might consider selling. If you decide on a price i would be interested :argie:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Baracuda said:


> Hello
> 
> I was referring to the quoted post, i understood that you have ~50ml left in the pot and that you might consider selling. If you decide on a price i would be interested :argie:


Ok, just to clarify, I was referring to the Concorso in that post, but I'm not opposed to letting the Mystery go too:thumb:
Which one are you interested in?


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry ! My fault 

I am interested in the Mistery pot, how much do you have left in the pot ?


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Baracuda said:


> Sorry ! My fault
> 
> I am interested in the Mistery pot, how much do you have left in the pot ?


I will check it out and let you know in a bit.

*Mystery* 30 ml for £66 and free postage
1. Waxajag---paid---shipped
2.Tembaco
3.
4.
5.

*Concorso*. 30 ml for £27 plus postage
1. Son1c----paid---shipped
2. D11PS----Paid-----shipped
3. Ceratec----Paid-------Shipped
4.Tembaco

Tembaco- it will be £86 for both, as I gave that price for both earlier in this thread


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

There is about 50 ml left in the Mystery pot as well.


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

How much would you want for it ?
Thanks !


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Baracuda said:


> How much would you want for it ?
> Thanks !


To ship the pot, case and cert is more expensive than the little sample jars, so I would say £115 delivered to you. ( you cover fees) :thumb:


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Sounds fair, i understand shipping will be more 
Send me your paypal info, how much will be total with fees as i have never paied them before? Or is there an option in my account to cover them

Thanks.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Baracuda said:


> Sounds fair, i understand shipping will be more
> Send me your paypal info, how much will be total with fees as i have never paied them before? Or is there an option in my account to cover them
> 
> Thanks.


I have just looked and shipping rates seemed ridiculous ( $70-80), so I would be willing to let the wax go for £105, but you would have to cover the shipping. Not sure it would be that much, but if you want- PM me your shipping info and I can get an exact shipping amount if I take it down there.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok, UK address received - £115 should cover it


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Payment sent 

Transaction ID: 2V005697XV826174J


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Baracuda said:


> Payment sent
> 
> Transaction ID: 2V005697XV826174J


Got it :thumb:
I will price out both addresses and try to get it out tomorrow night. I'll let you know where it's headed


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

Payment sent. 

Transaction ID: 71307341C1558414L


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Baracuda said:


> Payment sent
> 
> Transaction ID: 2V005697XV826174J


Mystery pot shipped :thumb:
Cost me a butt load :devil:



Tembaco said:


> Payment sent.
> 
> Transaction ID: 71307341C1558414L


*Mystery* 30 ml for £66 and free postage
1. Waxajag---paid---shipped
2.Tembaco---Paid----Shipped
3.
4.
5.

*Concorso*. 30 ml for £27 plus postage
1. Son1c----paid---shipped
2. D11PS----Paid-----shipped
3. Ceratec----Paid-------Shipped
4.Tembaco---Paid-----Shipped


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

For the record- Baracuda and helped me out with the postage- thanks bud :thumb:

Only 3 Mystery samples left. :argie:

*Mystery* 30 ml for £66 and free postage
1. Waxajag---paid---shipped
2.Tembaco---Paid----Shipped
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

It was only fair to do so!
Thank you


----------

